# Nice Frankia For Sale - Anyone?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Frankia


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not bad, but what a let down when you look at the shower.would have expected an lpg tank and solar panels as well.where is the awning.sorry but rather overpriced I think.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Details*

Fair comment cabby.

I did not look at the extras!

Shower is okay but I would prefer overcab drop down rather than lots more cupboards.

Tm


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice looking van but, that garage would be to small for us with what we carry. I agree with cabby, way over priced-I think?

Steve


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Not bad, but what a let down when you look at the shower.would have expected an lpg tank and solar panels as well.where is the awning.sorry but rather overpriced I think.
> 
> cabby


Cabby,

I share the view that it may be overpriced, but it does have gaslow and a solar panel according to the blurb. Granted there is no awning.

It's not the best advert I have ever seen - the pictures aren't great - the seat cushions look a bit strange, and the floor seems to be covered in ill fitting scraps of carpet. Make a point of mentioning the double garage, but then only show one of them. Having said that, it is probably enough of a niche market for even a mediocre advert to attract people who are looking for this type of thing to get in touch.

Regards,
John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The shower/bathroom in Frankia vans is a lot better than the first glance might indicate. The front wall of the toilet compartment (with the toilet door in it) hinges round in one peice closing the bathroom area off from the living/kitchen area. There is also a door separating it from the bedroom. This gives a large, comfortable, private bathroom. A lot better that most other vans I have seen. Here is a photo which shows it better than I can explain it: http://www.caraworld.de/wohnmobile/...vario-space-i-880-sd-vs-slide-out/bild_8.html

As to whether you want an overcab bed or extra storage and the front drop down telly, I guess that will depend on how many of you there are. We don't have the bed and would not want it in a van used by two people.

The van featured in the photos is the new one with the slide out living room. If I was buying another Frankia that would be the one, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Carpets*

I posted it as often people come on MHF looking for Frankia's. They are Quite rare ao I post the newer ads.

Ozzyjohn.

I think the Upholstery has been refurbished or they could just be fitted throwovers. The cab seats are in leather I think.

The bits of carpet are because someone has removed the table from the front (they are awkward and do get in the way).

Erneyboy:

The Front Cupboards are fine if there are only ever two of you. I think the I8400 I posted is still a four berth. So if you get the odd guest, they can be accommodated.

I am undecided about the Iveco Chassis because I would choose an Auto next time and the Iveco is a robotised gearbox that I don't trust.

If Frankia ever make a slide out on the Mercedes Alko 6t Chassis, I would be tempted to a used one in a few years. Unless i won the lotto. In that case I might go for the Royal Class with the Fiat 500 / Mini Garage.

Trev


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours is still a four berth Trev. The two living room sofas quickly and easily convert into a very comfortable double bed. Isn't yours the same? Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The first thing my wife commented on was there is hardly any work surface in the kitchen. If you are using the hob and sink you have no where to put anything else.

But I guess she has been used to this...................... Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Yes*



erneboy said:


> Ours is still a four berth Trev. The two living room sofas quickly and easily convert into a very comfortable double bed. Isn't yours the same? Alan.


Yes Alan,

Ours is a 6 berth (well we have squeezed 6 adults and 2 infants in)

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nice*



raynipper said:


> The first thing my wife commented on was there is hardly any work surface in the kitchen. If you are using the hob and sink you have no where to put anything else.
> 
> But I guess she has been used to this...................... Ray.


Very Nice Ray.

We both cook a lot and the Frankia kitchen is a compromise.

But we do have an oven, separate grill and a microwave.

Best of all is the outdoor kitchen we set up in summer.

Trev


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes indeed Ray, now which model of Hobby is that kitchen in? Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just had look at the Frankia (as you do LOL) not too keen on those side seats, they look a bit like a bed settee my Mum used to have :wink: Shower looks fine to me though.

Seriously is anyone is looking for a motorhome with ample kitchen area, I know that Sue's Brother is selling his Autotrial (due to a new business venture) currently it is on sale on his behalf at Camper UK, but he is open to discussion on sensible offers (see class ads here). The MH is as new and someone is going to snaffle up a real bargain if they deal with him direct. It's also complete with TV, solar panels etc.

Pictures here http://www.camperuk.co.uk/Used/Campervans_Motorhomes/Used_Motorhomes_and_Campervans.html

http://camperuk.arkict.co.uk/vehicles.asp?id=83&model=Mohawk


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sure all those motorhomes are lovely, however that kitchen in the hobby must be borrowed from the tardis. :wink: :wink: No my beef is with those silly circular shower cubicles, I find the doors clumsey and I am too big for them.   no room for an energenic shower, which is why I see a lot of people using the shower blocks maybe.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a quality van, i do like the front cupboards as there is only 2 of us.

Ideally i would like a mixture of the old and new Merc chassis. Would love the new 3 litre auto but would want to retain the height of the old one and the 6 tonne aspect.

Paul.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

some may not know this but lets say you bought this Frankia but wanted a larger garage or a drop down bed instead of the cupboards

the Frankia service centre at the factory would be only too happy to make these changes for you. though I bet it wouldn't be cheap.

they do quite a bit of retrofitting and modifications on used Frankia's


They are also fantastic at rebuilding them after an accident to the bodywork


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Carpets*



teemyob said:


> I think the Upholstery has been refurbished or they could just be fitted throwovers. The cab seats are in leather I think.
> 
> Trev


Upholstery looks original to me they had/have some fabrics that were sort of like a chamois / velour feel & look

Trev they also do a slide out just for you :- RoyalClass I880 SD-VS

trevs next camper ?


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Southdowns had one of these earlier this year. Screen price was £74,995

Frankia at Southdowns

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Carpets*



trek said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Upholstery has been refurbished or they could just be fitted throwovers. The cab seats are in leather I think.
> ...


Not an Iveco

See previous Post


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Carpets*

Trev just had a closer look at the upholstery & I agree they do look like covers not the original coverings


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bought*



val33 said:


> Southdowns had one of these earlier this year. Screen price was £74,995
> 
> Frankia at Southdowns
> 
> Val


The Southdowns was Higher Spec, Auto Box, Silver paint, more desirable, younger, lower mileage.

I looked at trading ours in for it (only for the Auto Box). But Southdowns never returned my calls or emails.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Bought*



teemyob said:


> val33 said:
> 
> 
> > Southdowns had one of these earlier this year. Screen price was £74,995
> ...


Same Southdowns experience for me Trev, saw a Concorde I880, Merc 6 tonne, we were interested in, phoned them from Germany(August this year). Their reply'' Oh someone is coming this afternoon with a view to possibly buying, I will ring you later to let you know the outcome.

Never heard a thing so i presume sold but a call to let us know would have been appreciated.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Bought*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > val33 said:
> ...


Must not need the business. Not the first time I have heard a similar tale.

Wonder how soon this will sell?

The mirrors would bug me !

TM


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Southdowns is just round the corner from me. We bought our first van there. 9 months later they offered us 38% less than we had paid as a trade in against a new Burstner!

Screen prices do not appear to be negotiable, and their prices are always on the higher side.

Their reputation round here is not good.

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*another*

And Another one here. Auto This time


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Must admit that they are well kitted out, quite liked the frankia, only problem is the weight, which leads me to ask, can one replate a vehicle downwards, say the 5000 to 3500, as apposed to uprating.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*replate*



cabby said:


> Must admit that they are well kitted out, quite liked the frankia, only problem is the weight, which leads me to ask, can one replate a vehicle downwards, say the 5000 to 3500, as apposed to uprating.
> 
> cabby


Hello Cabby,

No.

a 5300kG comes with around 1200kG payload
a 5000kG comes with around 900kG payload.

You would have to buy a smaller 640/6400 or 680/6800 series. With a Max 3500kG chassis.

TM


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

yes you can downrate any to 3.5tons you might not be able to take the other half or any thing else


joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*not*



joedenise said:


> yes you can downrate any to 3.5tons you might not be able to take the other half or any thing else
> 
> joe


No you can't. Well not if it weighs more than 3.5 tons empty!

TM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We find the Frankia bathroom and shower great, we like not having a tiny corner sink where your elbows hit the walls.

We regularly cook proper meals for 4 in our Frankias kitchen and cope well. It has a proper oven and grill with a 4 burner gas hob, which a lot of vans lack.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*improved*



Jezport said:


> We find the Frankia bathroom and shower great, we like not having a tiny corner sink where your elbows hit the walls.
> 
> We regularly cook proper meals for 4 in our Frankias kitchen and cope well. It has a proper oven and grill with a 4 burner gas hob, which a lot of vans lack.


The oven with separate grill and four burner hob has since been improved with a 3 gas burner and 1 electric hob.

Great for when on EHU. Saves gas or carrying a separate single hob like we do.

TM


----------

